# ESP LTD H-1007 FR or Schecter Hellraiser C-7 FR or Comparable Ibanez?



## DanKofKorriban (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi Sevenstring community,

Well as a newbie/hopeful to the world of sevenstring guitars, and this forum of course, I'm planning to buy a 7-string--duh . But, I'm having trouble narrowing down my choices. I've been looking at both a Schecter Hellraiser C-7 FR and an ESP LTD H-1007, some comparable Ibanez', and don't know which would be the best choice. That being said, I'm hoping everyone here can give me some opinions/ideas. I plan for this new guitar to be my metal machine; my current axe is a Les Paul Studio w/ Seymour Duncan Hot Rodded hooked into SD triple-shot switching system. I love my current guitar/setup, but it just isn't built for metal much--at least not the type I wan't to be into. Plus, constantly changing the tuning gets very annoying; this new axe I want to have heavy gauge strings and setup for down tunings. Anyway, that's the plan; any reviews, opinions, ideas, etc. would be greatly appreciated. \m/ \m/

P.S. I posted this in "Vs" section but it seemed so full that I thought it would get attention out here.


----------



## Sephael (Aug 10, 2011)

How important/desirable is a trem for you, being that is by far the biggest difference between the two. And do you care at all about being able to go for a single coil sound which the C7 can do with it's 707TWs?


----------



## DanKofKorriban (Aug 11, 2011)

The trem is pretty important, but thet both have trem...? ooohhh, oops I just saw the title...ESP LTD H1007FR....utterly do not care about coil splitting. My main questions are regarding scale, construction, woods, neck styles, etc. I'm going to post the specs...


----------



## DanKofKorriban (Aug 11, 2011)

ESP LTD H-1007FR:

Set-Thru Construction
25.5" Scale
Mahogany Body
Flamed Maple Top
Maple Neck
Rosewood Fingerboard
48mm Locking Nut
Thin U Neck Contour
24 XJ Frets
Black Nickel Hardware
ESP Tuners
Floyd Rose 1000 Series Bridge
EMG 81-7 (B) / 707 (N) Active p.u.
Finish: STBLK (See Thru Black)

Schecter Hellraiser C-7 FR:

Construction: Set Neck w/ Ultra Access 
Available Bodies: - Mahogany - Mahogany w/Quilted Maple 
Neck: 3-pc Mahogany 
Finger Board: Rosewood 
Frets: 24X Jumbo 
Inlay: Abalone Gothic Crosses 
Bindings: Abalone on BCH - Gray Pearl on BLK 
Tuners: Grover 
Pickups: EMG Active 707tw 
Electronics: Vol (tap)/Vol (tap)/Tone/3-Way Switch 
Available Bridges:	- Original Floyd Rose 
Scale: 26.5" 
Hardware: Black Chrome


----------



## Sephael (Aug 11, 2011)

neck styles are pretty similar, same thickness and width. IMHO wood doesn't matter nearly as much when using EMGs. Personally I like the 707 in both positions better than the 81-7. And longer scale helps with lower tunings. Schecter has an OFR and the quality that goes with that...and the cherry finish on the c7 is pure sex on the eyes, plus isn't black lol.


----------



## ExhumedShadow (Aug 11, 2011)

Between d 2, which are similar spec'd guitar and both made in korea I'd grab d LTD deluxe. Reasons?
Building quality, neck shape, emg 81-7, d 707 is made after d 85 (not literaly) so works way better on d neck. that kick-ass headstock, that nicely flamed maple top.
I've owned a C-7 and d only thing I liked was d binding and 707tw.


----------



## tripguitar (Aug 11, 2011)

although i'm a die hard esp/ltd fan, i would have to pick the schecter here. i like the original floyd over the floyd 1000, by far. if the ltd had the original floyd i would pick that though.

i recently picked up an ltd mh-307 (which granted may not have the same floyd, i dont know) but it does not want to stay in tune. needless to say i have it blocked untill i can afford to get an original floyd for it.

the other major difference i guess would be scale length, and thats a preference i can't comment on as i haven't played a 26.5 scale.


----------



## Tranquilliser (Aug 12, 2011)

Comparable Ibanez might be something like an RG7620 or 7420 (they would be used, however)


----------



## gilsontsang (Sep 12, 2011)

ESP without a doubt, Schecters are a hit and miss, even on the SAME model. You really have to try it out first for the Schecter, but ESP can be bought blinding imo.


----------



## Shemhamforasch (Sep 13, 2011)

Aren't LTD's 400/1000 series and Schecters like Blackjack and Hellraiser made on the same Korean factory?


----------

